# Terlingua, TX(Big Bend)



## dunawayj (Sep 10, 2008)

I am going to be spending 3-4 days at a lodge near Big Bend and would love to observe some Inverts and herps in the wild. Does anyone have any suggestions of places in the area that may be successfule around mid october. There are supposedly lots of Ts on the move that time of year on the 15 acres we have rented but would not mind venturing out a little as well to see as much as possible. I promise I will share pics in exchange for any info you may have.  Here is a map of where we will be staying. The X at the bottom is our lodge. Anyone have any knowledge of this area at all? We will be renting a jeep to so traveling on rough terrain will not be to much of a barrier within reason. Would definately love to run into some A. moderatum/texensie and my oldest son who is 7 is very interested in seeing som scorps. Anything you can share will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
JM

Was reading on the rules of this section and specifics are not allowed. Feel free to PM me or e-mail me at jmtdunaway@sbcglobal.net.


----------



## hamfoto (Sep 10, 2008)

A. moderatum and A. texense do not range into that area...you will find A. echinum.

Chris


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 10, 2008)

hamfoto said:


> A. moderatum and A. texense do not range into that area...you will find A. echinum.
> 
> Chris


MAY find lol some people never see them lol


----------



## GoTerps (Sep 14, 2008)

I was in Big Bend at that time last year (October) and wandering males were everywhere. We couldn't drive anywhere in the park without seeing males crossing the roads.  To find females, it will depend on the habitat your in... whether you'll be looking for burrows or needing to flip rocks.


----------



## What (Sep 21, 2008)

GoTerps said:


> whether you'll be looking for burrows or needing to flip rocks.


Just a note... If you are in the park, dont flip rocks, or have any "collecting tools" with you... Rangers can cite you if they choose to.


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Sep 21, 2008)

*Lucky you,*

Pardon me, but I've camped out for up to two days in Big Bend and never encountered a Park Ranger.  They mostly hang out at the visitor's center. You've got to remember that Big Bend is a huge place, they can't be everywhere at once. 

Word of caution; Presidio and most possibly Redford on FM 170 are flooded at this time, so avoid these places, due to the roads being closed. Don't miss eating at "La Kiva" restaurant in Terlingua. Prime steaks are their top choice. Enjoy,   
Fredster


----------



## Triprion (Sep 22, 2008)

*My Two Cents*

The region you will be visiting is one of my absolute favorite areas to herp and enjoy - you will love it! I've never been down there any later than mid-September, but you should do fine. I was there two weeks ago and found plenty of Scorps, T's, and herps. As previously mentioned, don't carry any herping or bugging equipment in the Park (Big Bend Nat'l or Big Bend Ranch State), and since Texas banned herping on public right-of-ways don't get caught night driving/shining road cuts etc. I didn't run in to trouble when I walked road cuts with blacklight/flashlight but I was approached and questioned by law enforcement. 
I found plenty of Aphonopelma, Diplocentrus (lindo and whitei), Centruroides, Vejovis and Serradigitus - even a few Amblipygids, Scolopendra heros and Vinegaroons. Enjoy, and be safe!
   Tim


----------



## josh_r (Sep 24, 2008)

Triprion said:


> The region you will be visiting is one of my absolute favorite areas to herp and enjoy - you will love it! I've never been down there any later than mid-September, but you should do fine. I was there two weeks ago and found plenty of Scorps, T's, and herps. As previously mentioned, don't carry any herping or bugging equipment in the Park (Big Bend Nat'l or Big Bend Ranch State), and since Texas banned herping on public right-of-ways don't get caught night driving/shining road cuts etc. I didn't run in to trouble when I walked road cuts with blacklight/flashlight but I was approached and questioned by law enforcement.
> I found plenty of Aphonopelma, Diplocentrus (lindo and whitei), Centruroides, Vejovis and Serradigitus - even a few Amblipygids, Scolopendra heros and Vinegaroons. Enjoy, and be safe!
> Tim



you found some amblypygids eh?? you need to post some pics tim. ive been curious as to what they look like from there.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 24, 2008)

josh_r said:


> you found some amblypygids eh?? you need to post some pics tim. ive been curious as to what they look like from there.


Yeah I'd like to see a pic of that too.  I've seen some around w tx but only the size of a dime.  A friend of mine said he stayed in a cabin out there by himself about three years ago.  He said there was a big black "bug" on the wall inside the cabin.  He said it looked like a scorpion with no tail.  I showed him a pic of a huge Vinegaroon I had.  He said "No, it looked kind of like that but it was a little bigger."  I know this guy, he wouldn't make that up, I just can't figure out what he saw, still bugs me.  He's not a bug person though.  But he knows what a tarantula is so I know it wasn't a T.


----------



## Triprion (Sep 24, 2008)

I've never seen a big one in Texas, but they seem to be really shy compared to the ones further south. The ones I found in Queretaro in July were abundant, large and easily captured. I didn't get any photos of the TX species because I could not extricate any from their crevices. Next year I will try again! Josh, I will send you some Mexican T pix...I found some awesome Brachys in E Mex that are undescribed.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello Tripton, what color were the TX species you saw and about how big would you say they were?  Dunawayj, when I get motivated enough to go to that area, my attitude is that I might find anything.  And to be a little more clear, it's legal to road hunt inverts in TX out of the park, but not verts.  I think they have a time scheduled now and then when they decide to hammer down real hard on enforcing but you never know when that will be.  I got stopped 3 times in one night out there.  Only say your looking for bugs if you get stopped and don't have any snake stuff in your car, they will search it if they want.


----------



## Triprion (Sep 25, 2008)

They were essentially dark-grey. Body size no bigger than a nickel. I've seen them from Sanderson to Lajitas, but very sporadically.


----------



## josh_r (Sep 28, 2008)

tim, im gonna have to go back out there with you. shoot, lets move to tucson man.


----------



## dunawayj (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. Just a week and a half and we will be heading that way. Can't wait. 

In the area of vert being illegal. I would not really get in any trouble unless i was posessing any vert specimens. Nothing wrong with being out and about and observing right? Really would like to avoid any tickets if possible. I have no intentions of keeping any vert or inverst but really want to get out and about and observe as much as possible and hopefully get some good pics.

Thanks again,
JM


----------



## lhoy (Sep 29, 2008)

No, our genius legislature actually made it illegal to road hunt even if you are NOT collecting.

Be careful.


----------



## dunawayj (Oct 14, 2008)

Some pics and results posted......

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=137517


----------

